# Green tripe suppliers



## cbrookman (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi, my flatcoat is a bit too lean so I have read that green tripe is good for adding a bit of weight. As well as his grain free kibble he has 2/3 eggs per week and a small portion of tinned sardines in tomato sauce added twice a week to his dried food. If I feed more of the kibble he just produces lots more poo and has digestive upset. Where's the best place to order frozen green tripe that will deliver in the South Wales area? I have bought tripe from a butchers before but that was the white tripe for human consumption and so too expensive and also apparently less nutritious. Thanks.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I'd be careful feeding raw green tripe with kibble- can easily upset tummies feeding raw and kibble together, as they digest at differing rates.

Look in the nutrition section under raw suppliers list for folk who supply it.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't order online because I don't have enough freezer space for bulk buying so I get Lucky's green tripe from [email protected] It's prize choice and minced. 

Probably not what you want but just incase


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

Goldstar said:


> I don't order online because I don't have enough freezer space for bulk buying so I get Lucky's green tripe from [email protected] It's prize choice and minced.
> 
> Probably not what you want but just incase


same here, haven't got the freezer space to bulk buy so get the tripe mince from [email protected] (also get them the rabbit mince which they love)


----------



## Cinnebar (Nov 8, 2011)

Prize Choice also do tripe in chunks. It's in the same sort of bag as the mince but is big chewy chunks - unless you are Coral who just swallows them whole lol


----------



## cbrookman (Jun 12, 2011)

I suppose it would be Ok to feed the tripe mince or chunks from PAH separate from the kibble, maybe 4/5 hours apart? Would you suggest 2 or 3 meals a week and see how his weight goes? Pets at home would be great for me, I know it isn't the cheapest but it is within walking distance  Also probably not the best idea to buy in bulk yet just in case it doesn't agree with him.
So it is definitely a no-no to mix the raw defrosted tripe mince/chunks with his dried food?
Does this tripe have to be introduced gradually to see how he responds to it, as I don't want him to end up with tripey squits  I was thinking half of the 400g packet would be OK to feed as a supplement between his normal meals a few times a week?
Thanks for all help - much appreciated.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Personally i'd give one meal of tripe, one meal of kibble a day as far apart as you can. Maybe start with 2 meals a week and increase from there. Your right you dont want tripey squits! Am sure some folk would mix the two, but with mine the windy botty was not worth it when i was transferring from kibble to raw.

To be honest for weight gain oily fish or a fattier meat like lamb would probably have more effect.


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

Lamb or beef would be better to gain weight  tripe doesn't have much nutritional value iirc


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Cinnebar said:


> Prize Choice also do tripe in chunks. It's in the same sort of bag as the mince but is big chewy chunks - unless you are Coral who just swallows them whole lol


I wish [email protected] sold the chunks, I have to make do with the mince.

@cbrookman - I'd feed the tripe and dry as far apart as possible, some people do feed raw and dry together but a lot say it can cause stomach problems so I personally wouldn't risk it.

Also when first starting Lucky on tripe I didn't wean her onto it gradually, I just gave her a meals worth in one go. It depends how sensitive your dogs stomach is really.


----------



## cbrookman (Jun 12, 2011)

Goldstar said:


> I wish [email protected] sold the chunks, I have to make do with the mince.
> 
> @cbrookman - I'd feed the tripe and dry as far apart as possible, some people do feed raw and dry together but a lot say it can cause stomach problems so I personally wouldn't risk it.
> 
> Also when first starting Lucky on tripe I didn't wean her onto it gradually, I just gave her a meals worth in one go. It depends how sensitive your dogs stomach is really.


I'm afraid he used to be a real gas bag, until we started using pre and probiotics. Still have to be very careful with his diet and watch that he doesn't pick bread etc up from floor


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

cbrookman said:


> I'm afraid he used to be a real gas bag, until we started using pre and probiotics. Still have to be very careful with his diet and watch that he doesn't pick bread etc up from floor


In that case then I'd give small amounts to begin with then gradually increase, that way there won't be too much in his system if it doesn't agree with him.

Green tripe did put weight on my JRT, I found that after being on it about 4 days a week for a fortnight she was a little podgier so it does work for weight gain. I only give it about once or twice a week now


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

There is some discussion as to whether tripe is actually good for weight gain or not. Some say it's fairly low in fat but very palatable so the dog eats more and puts on weight that way, and some argue it's high in fat. I think it's generally agreed that lamb tripe is higher in fat than beef tripe though. 

With regards to the rate of digestion between kibble and raw - there is a big difference. The articles I have read have given circa figures of 14 hours digestion for kibble, and 4 hours for raw. So, if you were to feed both but in separate meals, i'd go with feeding the first meal as a raw one, and then the second as kibble and that way the kibble isnt interfering with the raw.

Could you not find a kibble with a higher fat content?


----------



## cbrookman (Jun 12, 2011)

Leanne77 said:


> There is some discussion as to whether tripe is actually good for weight gain or not. Some say it's fairly low in fat but very palatable so the dog eats more and puts on weight that way, and some argue it's high in fat. I think it's generally agreed that lamb tripe is higher in fat than beef tripe though.
> 
> With regards to the rate of digestion between kibble and raw - there is a big difference. The articles I have read have given circa figures of 14 hours digestion for kibble, and 4 hours for raw. So, if you were to feed both but in separate meals, i'd go with feeding the first meal as a raw one, and then the second as kibble and that way the kibble isnt interfering with the raw.
> 
> Could you not find a kibble with a higher fat content?


At the moment they eat Wainwrights Salmon and Potato mixed with Fishmongers. The Wainwrights is obviously the poorer quality and not grain free but I find he tolerates this as long as I keep up the probiotics. I thought the fish based kibbles were high in fish oils and quite calorific anyway but if I just give him more of it he poos like an elephant 
Thanks for the tip on feeding the tripe first!


----------

